# Günstige Alternative zu S7-200 / S7-1200 (Rolladensteuerung)



## jaepen (3 Februar 2013)

Hallo

Für eine Rolladensteuerung bin ich auf der Suche nach einer SPS. Für ca. 20 Rolladen benötige ich eine SPS mit entsprechend ca. 40 DE und 40 DA (Relais).
Bisher dachte ich an eine S7 200 oder S7 1200.
Da das bei 40 EAs jedoch "relativ" teuer wird (alleine die Software muss gekauft werden) möchte ich mal gerne fragen ob jemand eine günstige Alternative kennt (außer ebay). 

Ich hab z.b. auf einer Messe mal einen Hersteller gesehen die fast genauso aussahen wie ne S7-300, aber wesentlich günstiger. Leider weiß ich den namen nicht mehr.

Gruß


----------



## NochEinProgrammierer (3 Februar 2013)

www.vipa.de


----------



## winnman (3 Februar 2013)

oder mal über EIB / KNX nachdenken


----------



## jaepen (3 Februar 2013)

Hi
 Danke für die Antworten.
Also die Vipa ist ja fast sogar teurer als die original Siemens ???
Für EIB ist es leider zu Spät, Verkabelung liegt schon.


----------



## Lars Weiß (3 Februar 2013)

Thinget...


----------



## GLT (3 Februar 2013)

jaepen schrieb:


> Für EIB ist es leider zu Spät, Verkabelung liegt schon.


Wieso sollte EIB sowas stören?

Evtl. WAGO Starterkit und entsprechend IOs dazu?


----------



## Cassandra (3 Februar 2013)

Hallo jaepen,  

gut dass du schon mal angefangen hast, ohne zu wissen wie du das komplett realisieren willst.
 Falls es dann passt, hast du richtig viel Zeit gespart. 

 Was die Steuerung angeht – Hauptsache billig ist wichtig!
 Die Gebäudetechnik ist so schnelllebig, dass du sowieso alle 2-3 Jahre neue Komponenten ausprobieren wirst... 

LG Cassandra


----------



## Nost (3 Februar 2013)

Wenn du günstige Relaise Ausgänge haben willst musst du eine Siemens Logo! nehmen. Ob du Visualisieren willst hast du ja bisherher verschwiegen. Eine 6er Logo hat nicht aussreichend DI und DO. Wenn du mehrere getrennt einsetzt dann schon. Alternativ kannst du auch mehrere 7er Logos nehemen die kannst du vernetzten und bekommst dann auch relativ günstig Relaise Ausgänge.


----------



## Oerw (3 Februar 2013)

eine Kleinsteuerung ILC1xx von Phoenix tuts auch, zusätzliche Ein/Ausgänge, für diese SPS gibt es dann PCWORX Express kostenlos
als Visu den Webserver nutzen


----------



## IBFS (3 Februar 2013)

http://www.sps-jalousiesteuerung.de/


----------



## ohm200x (3 Februar 2013)

jaepen schrieb:


> Hi
> Danke für die Antworten.
> Also die Vipa ist ja fast sogar teurer als die original Siemens ???
> Für EIB ist es leider zu Spät, Verkabelung liegt schon.



Hi,

Was hast du denn schon verkabelt. EIB/KNX wird ja meist auch zentral angefahren, weil keiner das Geld für Einzelsensoren bzw. -aktoren ausgeben will. Liegen die Tasterleitungen im Rohr bzw. was haste denn da verwendet? EIB läuft auch über Telefonleitungen. 

Günstige SPS ohne Zusatzkosten für die Software: wohl jede erdenkliche CoDeSys Steuerung wie z.B. WAGO Beckhoff, ....

Bei mir langweilt sich ein Beckhoff CX9000 plus EIB Klemme im Schaltschrank und wartet auf Befehle

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## IBFS (3 Februar 2013)

ohm200x schrieb:


> EIB läuft auch über Telefonleitungen.



So ein Hinweis in einem Fachforum ist fahrlässig.

Ganz klar:

*EIB läuft NICHT über Telefonleitungen.* *Denn das ist schlicht nicht zulässig.*

Frank


----------



## ohm200x (3 Februar 2013)

Hi,

OK Kommando zurück für die Telefonleitung mit KNX. Der Rest gilt weiterhin.

Die bereits verlegten Leitungen schließen zumindest KNX nicht aus, da es hierfür zig verschiedene Digitale Eingänge gibt, was ja bei der SPS Lösung auch der Fall wäre.

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## Lars Weiß (4 Februar 2013)

Hast du dir mal die XC3 von SPStiger angeschaut ?!?


----------



## Sinix (4 Februar 2013)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> Hast du dir mal die XC3 von SPStiger angeschaut ?!?



Ist ja ein richtiger Preisknaller, leider keine AI, selbst bei 60E/A-Variante nicht.
Hast du mit TouchWin HMI schon was gemacht? Evtl. mal an einer S7 betrieben? Taugt das was?

MfG MK


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (4 Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Wenn es Günstig und Step7 kompatibel sein soll,
fällt mir auch noch folgender Hersteller ein:
http://www.insevis.de/de/

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Lars Weiß (4 Februar 2013)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Ist ja ein richtiger Preisknaller, leider keine AI, selbst bei 60E/A-Variante nicht.
> Hast du mit TouchWin HMI schon was gemacht? Evtl. mal an einer S7 betrieben? Taugt das was?
> 
> MfG MK



Nein, keine Erfahrungswerte, hab nur mit der XC3 gearbeitet.


----------



## jaepen (6 Februar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

erstmal Danke für die vielen Antworten.
Alle Vorschläge habe ich mir noch nicht im Detail angeschaut, leider hat mir noch die Zeit gefehlt.
Bezüglich der Rückfragen:
- Nein, es ist keine Visualisierung angedacht.
- Steuerleitungen wurden je mit YSTY 2x2x06 gezogen, alle in die HV (ursprünglich sollten alle Rolladen über Relais angesteuert werden, das Konzept wurde leider währen der Bauphase geändert)
- Insgesamt benötige ich ca. 60 DE und 54 DA und ein paar timer, Echtzeituhr wäre noch super.
- Bzgl. der Kosten -> Nein es soll nicht NUR billig sein, sondern auch gut. Da ich weiß das Siemenst Produkte generell nicht die Billigsten sind (wir die aber ausschließlich in meiner Firma im Industieumfeld verwenden) dachte ich das es bestimmt etwas gibt, was günstiger aber dennoch für den Zweck einer Rolladensteuerung mehr als ausreichend ist. Da eine S7 mMn etwas "überdiemensioniert ist.
- Insgesamt tendiere ich aktuell zu einer 1200ter (S7) da die Preise bei den bis jetzt betrachteten Steuerungen (aufgrud der vielen IOs) nicht wirklich viel geben....

Beste Grüße


----------



## Frank B. (4 März 2013)

Hallo,
eine gute Alternative ist evtl. der COMEXIO IO Server. Dieser ist nahezu beliebig erweiterbar. Über die integrierte Strommessung kannst du sogar erkennen ob dein Rollladen noch fährt, vereist ist oder ob der Motor nicht mehr „rund“ läuft! Den hat ein Bekannter bei sich installiert und hat mich echt fasziniert was der alles kann! Hier der Link: www.comexio.com

Gruß Frank


----------



## karsten.thueer (5 März 2013)

Hi, 

ich würd dir ne soft-sps empfehlen auf nem kleinen rechner laufenlassen. (z.b. rasperry pi) 
Das kost fast gar nix. Du musst aber über profinet gehen, weil sowohl soft sps als auch rasperry pi haben nur eth schnittstelle. 
Keine Ahnung ob die IOs so günstig sind... 

hier die softsps zum download und testen: http://www.siemens-s7-schulung.de/  (der download ist ganz unten, mit videoanleitung) 
Die kommt von abc und läuft bei mir schon seit Monaten stabil (allerdings nicht auf nem rasperry pi) 
Find ich aber neben ibh eine der besten soft-spsen für günstig/umsonst...


----------



## Blockmove (5 März 2013)

karsten.thueer schrieb:


> hier die softsps zum download und testen: http://www.siemens-s7-schulung.de/  (der download ist ganz unten, mit videoanleitung)
> Die kommt von abc und läuft bei mir schon seit Monaten stabil (allerdings nicht auf nem rasperry pi)
> Find ich aber neben ibh eine der besten soft-spsen für günstig/umsonst...



Seit wann haben Herr Ahrens und Herr Birner eine so miserable Schleichwerbung nötig?
Naja werd ich mal beim nächsten Treffen mal "einstreuen"

Dieter


----------



## karsten.thueer (5 März 2013)

Hm? Die Seite hat nicht wirklich etwas mit abc zu tun. Aber ich kenne 
beide natürlich von der Messe. Soviele freie soft-spsen gibts ja auch nicht im netz, 
wer noch weitere, alternative, freie kennt - ein Link wäre toll. 
Gruß karsten


----------

